# Does the Kindle support .rtf word files...



## Delby (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello everyone.. 

On the amazon page it says and I quote

"Email your Word documents and pictures (.JPG, .GIF, .BMP, .PNG) to Kindle for easy on-the-go viewing"

my question is does this mean the .rtf (rich text format) also and not just the .txt format.. 

thanks for reading



btw if anyone knows the full range of file types supported or where to find them it would help me out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Delby said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> On the amazon page it says and I quote
> 
> ...


Yes, it includes .rtf files (I just tested) AND .doc files, not just .txt

btw if anyone knows the full range of file types supported or where to find them it would help me out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Natively supported file types:

.txt
.azw, .azw1
.prc
.mobi
.mp3

Need to be converted:

.doc
.html, .htm
.jpeg, .jpg
.gif
.png
.bmp

experimental, but works for many: .pdf

L


----------



## Delby (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for the quick replies.. :>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting, Leslie, I sent a word doc saved as .rtf and it came through fine.  Not on your list?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting, Leslie, I sent a word doc saved as .rtf and it came through fine. Not on your list?
> 
> Betsy


Not on the "official" list...I haven't tried it. But I will keep it in mind to try it and add to the list.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine worked fine, formatting was great.

Betsy


----------

